# how to force delete a file which is running?



## somhrsh (Mar 21, 2015)

i downloaded a file by mistake and now i cannot delete it, whenever i try i says its running but when i check task manager there is nothing like it.


----------



## cornemuse (Apr 26, 2016)

File could be corrupted, scan C:\, (tools, error check) & then try to delete, , ,


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Have you restarted the computer and then tried to delete it?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## somhrsh (Mar 21, 2015)

flavallee said:


> Have you restarted the computer and then tried to delete it?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------


yes


----------



## somhrsh (Mar 21, 2015)

ClaireAnderson said:


> The first image you have uploading is broken, i cannot see the first image. Have you checked the processes from the task manager, if it is there you can easily end it? but if it is not there then you can try to end the process from Command Prompt.


how to do that(from command promt)


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The screenshot indicate it's actually an ISO file, do you have it mounted as a disc? If so you will need go to My Computer, select the virtual drive it created, right click on it and select Eject. Then you should be able to delete the file.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Confusing?? I agree that the definition say it is an image, but the file itself is a PDF (I think!), from wordpress.. If Triple6's suggestion does not work --- Are you using edge or a third party PDF program? If so log out and in again and use IE. This may then allow you to delete the offending file.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I suspect it has a double extension.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Probably correct.

Found this:

Download unlocker (http://unlocker.en.softonic.com/) install and execute.
Right click on file then select unlocker in Pop up Menu then when unlocker opens select Delete from drop down menu... It will say it cannot delete the file -... Delete after reboot? I answer yes... reboot ... The file is gone from the desktop and is  in the Recycle Bin. Emptythe recycled bin.


----------

